# Question about Packaging



## Coa (May 15, 2012)

I am working on my packaging and I am having issues with defining the best soap size and boxing. I am thinking 3 inch width, 4 inch length, and 1 inch depth. does this sound ok? My goal is a 4.5 to a 5 oz bar? 


I need to start designing my packaging and need to figure out a standard size. For my packaging I will make a cardboard sleeve   that the soap slides into. I will have my brand name and logo on top, on one of the sides I will list ingredients.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 9, 2012)

If you're doing MP, I think it has to be sealed in plastic wrap or cellophane to prevent it from drying out. To find the size I needed for my cigar band style lables, I measured the actual soap bar & added a 1/4 inch for overlapping. Maybe you could try something similar to find out what size package you need. Hope that helped!


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 27, 2012)

I found that when using cigar bands...after time...there is shrinkage...then the bands become loose.  I wrap mine in cellophane and use return address lables with ingrediants on them...then wrap them in ribbons and/or organza bags.

Sanctuary


----------



## skidwasted (Nov 6, 2012)

My hint is do not use PVC plastic, but Stretch plastic film. It conserves much more the soap.


----------



## lsg (Nov 8, 2012)

Take a look at this:

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... g-ideas-2/


----------



## llineb (Nov 10, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> Take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... g-ideas-2/



Love soap queen!  great ideas!


----------



## marisa59 (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, guess i got lazy, so now I package them in clamshells.  That way people can see them completely, can smell them by opening the lid, and don't have to put their fingers all over the soap


----------

